# Side arm rules



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

What are the side arms rules while hunting with a bow. Only for protection from hogs or mountain lions.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You can have a sidearm if you have a CHL. Otherwise you can't have a firearm with you during bow season.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the theory is that you could shoot it with a gun, and then stick an arrow in the hole. I would think by looking at the tissue damage you could still tell the difference, but what do I know.

I think you might need protection from poachers or the like, but you probably have a better chance at the lottery than needing it for a lion. I know there are lot's of I got charged by a hog stories, but I have never seen one that wasn't already wounded or cornered that was a threat....but, I understand peace of mind as well.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

"It is unlawful to be in possession of a firearm while hunting with a broadhead HUNTING point during the Archery-Only season, except a person licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Texas may carry a concealed handgun."

So if your hunting with broadhead hunting points during archery season you can only carry you gun if you have a CDL or are LEO. So it only applies while your actually hunting with your bow. Working or filling your feeders, you can carry your gun to protect yourself.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*Archery and Crossbows*

(see *Artificial light* in *Restricted Methods* section)
Only the archery and crossbow equipment prescribed in this section may be used for taking game animals or game birds. Archery and crossbow equipment may not be used to hunt deer during the Muzzleloader-Only Deer Season. *It is unlawful to be in possession of a firearm while hunting with a broadhead hunting point during the archery-only season, except a person licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Texas may carry a concealed handgun.* *Note:* A firearm may be possessed in camp, in a motor vehicle, or while hunting lawful game other than whitetail or mule deer and turkey (e.g., exotics, feral hogs, squirrels).


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> *Archery and Crossbows*
> 
> (see *Artificial light* in *Restricted Methods* section)
> Only the archery and crossbow equipment prescribed in this section may be used for taking game animals or game birds. Archery and crossbow equipment may not be used to hunt deer during the Muzzleloader-Only Deer Season. *It is unlawful to be in possession of a firearm while hunting with a broadhead hunting point during the archery-only season, except a person licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Texas may carry a concealed handgun.* *Note:* A firearm may be possessed in camp, in a motor vehicle, or while hunting lawful game other than whitetail or mule deer and turkey (e.g., exotics, feral hogs, squirrels).


so who's to say you weren't hunting feral hogs the same time you are archery hunting for deer? Just a thought


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

thats the exact thought i had.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> so who's to say you weren't hunting feral hogs the same time you are archery hunting for deer? Just a thought


Just don't have a bow with you and hog hunt all you want.

It's simple...as I said...You can have a sidearm if you have a CHL. Otherwise you can't have a firearm with you during bow season. And I do mean while bow hunting.

TH


----------

